# Programm für FPS anzeige ingame



## ScopeZ (3. Februar 2015)

*Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Moinsen,

Ich suche ein Programm das mir Ingame Die FPS oder GPU Auslastung zeigt.
Diese anzeige sollte aber in Linien sein also nicht wie bei MSI OSD sonder in Kurven/Linien.

z.B so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UishqJLVxN4 (aber auch in allen anderen Spielen)
oder so https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aj0bZgTq1x4 (aber halt nur 1 grafikkarte)

Gruß,
ScopeZ


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Hallöchen,
Also in dem ersten Video hat er die FPS-Anzeige über einen Konsolen Befehl ( render.drawfps true)  anzeigen lassen .
Du kannst aber auch für andere Spiele Steam benutzen , die haben mittlerweile auch so eine Funktion , oder falls das Spiel nicht über Steam läuft , kannste dir auch Fraps runterladen.
Hat auch eine FPS-Anzeige


----------



## ScopeZ (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Danke für die Rückmeldung
Ja aber ich möchte es in Linien aufnehmen und nicht in zahlen
Möglichst auch Kompatible mit anderen Spielen (Far cry4 usw.)


----------



## Goldini50 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

ah ok ,das könntest du mit dem MSI Afterburner einsehen.. zeigt bisschen mehr an als nur die FPS  
Und ist wie gewünscht in linien^


MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase


----------



## ScopeZ (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Nochmals Danke
Ich finde aber keine einstellung dir mir Ingame die FPS in Linien anzeigt
Wo muss ich dies einstellen?


----------



## Stueppi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*



Goldini50 schrieb:


> ah ok ,das könntest du mit dem MSI Afterburner einsehen.. zeigt bisschen mehr an als nur die FPS
> Und ist wie gewünscht in linien^
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner Download - ComputerBase



aber nicht Ingame, da haste auch nur Zahlen.


----------



## Goldini50 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Sry das ich nicht eher antworten konnte .. also du öffnest den Afterburner

Stellst Start mit Windows und minimiert ein,falls es automatisch starten magst.

im Reiter On Screen Display einen Haken bei Zeige OSD Infos.Dann startet des OSD mit Windows

Standard hast danach oben links ein kleines Fenster wo die Temperatur angezeigt wird.

kleiner Tip am Rande,wenn Du im OSD bist,klickst auf den Schraubenschlüssel,da kannst die Framerate festsetzen,wenn Du magst...

Ansonsten schau dir das an https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGtWPvEvE4E 


@Stueppi   ... also naja ,indirekt ist das schon möglich indem er einfach den Afterburner auf ein 2. Monitor schiebt (falls vorhanden) ^^


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Er braucht keine Anleitung wie er das Overlay aktiviert, sondern ein Programm das ihm ingame die FPS in Form von Graphen o.ä. anzeigt. Eben genauso wie in den Beispielvideos die er gepostet hat. 

Würde mich übrigens auch mal interessieren ob es so ein Tool gibt, denn ich konnte da bisher auch nichts zu finden.


----------



## Goldini50 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*



ScopeZ schrieb:


> Ich finde aber keine einstellung dir mir Ingame die FPS in Linien anzeigt
> Wo muss ich dies einstellen?




Wie war das mit er braucht keine Hilfe bei den Einstellungen ?!?
Ein programm hab ich ihm empfohlen, so ein Programm wie im Video gezeigt ist kenn ich nicht - allerdings könnte Das Video auch nachbearbeitet sein und die Graphen einfach nur im nachhinein eingefügt .


----------



## ScopeZ (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Danke an alle die geantwortet haben.
Doch leider bringt mir das nichts.
Wie schon Robonator angedeutet hat brauche ich eine Software die dies in Graphen anzeigt.
Kennt jemand so ein Programm.
Wenn nicht dann wäre es eine gute Programm Idee zum programmieren


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Programm für FPS anzeige ingame*

Steam kann die FPS in Zahlen mittlerweile auch schon.
(In Zahlen, keinen Graph)


----------

